# What is your current job or career?



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

For those who do not mind posting it on the internet, what is your current job or career? 

I am currently on the job search and is often unsure what kind of job is suitable for people like us with SA. If you are currently doing or know any online jobs or work from home jobs that are paying good and is safe, I'd like to know as well. 

My major, marketing, entails me to communicate often with the public. Some days, I do not have the confidence and strength to interact with people daily as it can become draining for me... If you are in the career of marketing, please share me your experience working in that field and how you cope with it when SA or panic attacks occur.


----------



## DetachedAlice (Feb 11, 2018)

Fast food


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Security officer


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Contract technician. 

Nobody bothers me as long as I meet my quota.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Medical coding. Pay is good, plenty of work from home jobs out there, no degree required and benefits differ from company to company.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Free-lance coach & truck driver


----------



## prettyroses (Apr 14, 2016)

nubly said:


> Medical coding. Pay is good, plenty of work from home jobs out there, no degree required and benefits differ from company to company.


I'm currently going to school for that now because I am so tired of working as a virtual receptionist. I hate talking to people all day.

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenJ (Feb 20, 2018)

With how bad my Social Anxiety is, there's no chance of me working anytime soon.


----------



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

prettyroses said:


> I'm currently going to school for that now because I am so tired of working as a virtual receptionist. I hate talking to people all day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


As a virtual receptionist, what kind of tasks do you do?


----------



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

DarrenJ said:


> With how bad my Social Anxiety is, there's no chance of me working anytime soon.


I don't blame you. I hope we both will overcome our anxiety.


----------



## mindfullescape (Dec 29, 2017)

Twocky61 said:


> Free-lance coach & truck driver


If you don't mind me asking, what kind of freelance coach? I've seen quite a few on social media.


----------



## prettyroses (Apr 14, 2016)

mindfullescape said:


> As a virtual receptionist, what kind of tasks do you do?


I answer calls at home from doctors offices, lawyers, technicians, nursing home facilities, etc. Usually I just take messages. Because we are more of an off hours receptionist/ answering service. I also schedule patients/clients for appointments. Answer questions using the notes they give us. Transfer calls. It's a pretty simple job, the only thing I don't like is that where I work it is nonstop taking calls all day. We are always busy.

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

mindfullescape said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of freelance coach? I've seen quite a few on social media.


I'm on stand-by to coach, bus & truck operators, not knowing from day to day who I'll be working for. It's generally to cover company employed drivers who are off sick or on holiday

One of the best jobs (or more to the point; volatile) loads I have carried was for NIREX (Nuclear Industry Radioactive waste Executive) Loads such as this have to have a mandatory police escort. Companies are not allowed to use escorting companies as they usually would for an abnormal load.

But generally I drive standard HGV1 (any large vehicle) trucks & buses too.

I think you meant, Mindful, was I a football coach lol


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Currently I am working as a carpenter in Australia. I get 20$ per hour. But I was thinking to move to NZ. I have heard that building industry is booming there. So the carpenter with experience gets about $50. I have already found a good offer on Max Contracts. Hope everything works.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

admin/operations


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

programmer for the automotive industry. Pay is good, but everything else is hell.

Too much time on my hands and the other programmers are surprisingly social. Always being asked why I'm quiet.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Assistant manager of a store. I hate retail.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

masterridley said:


> programmer for the automotive industry. Pay is good, but everything else is hell.
> 
> Too much time on my hands and the other programmers are surprisingly social. Always being asked why I'm quiet.


Very nice. Do you help code the software for future self-driving cars?

Coding is nice, but I am lazy, and am unable to finish coding problems relatively quickly.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Working at a store, but aspiring to be a coder one day.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

Staff technician... doing some electronics, coding and some manual labor..... 
it was kinda good at the start, but now is kinda boring... and is not the job, i think i just find it hard to stay motivated


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

GeomTech said:


> Very nice. Do you help code the software for future self-driving cars?
> 
> Coding is nice, but I am lazy, and am unable to finish coding problems relatively quickly.


No, nothing too exciting. I help code the navigation system.

You should try codewars, it's pretty nice.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

masterridley said:


> No, nothing too exciting. I help code the navigation system.
> 
> You should try codewars, it's pretty nice.


Will do. I've heard of them, but never checked it out in depth. Thanks for the info.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I currently have two vulunteer jobs: one is from home, the other is in an office doing data-entry work.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

No job right now. Hoping to go back around the end of the summer. Thinking of finding an evening or night job since night time is usually pretty bad for me and I don't sleep well anyway.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I currently have two vulunteer jobs: one is from home, the other is in an office doing data-entry work.


Does the job from home involve code or coding?


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

working with people with severe mental illness


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

GeomTech said:


> Does the job from home involve code or coding?


No, I manage the company's social media and website blog.

Go here to find out what we do: www.teetalent.com/our-cause

I am the dude at the bottom. Lol.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, I manage the company's social media and website blog.
> 
> Go here to find out what we do: www.teetalent.com/our-cause
> 
> I am the dude at the bottom. Lol.


I see. I feel that you are a coding god. You could probably teach me a thing or two.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

sultana, 480Ah

bet you all missed my humour as usual. got eyes? pick up? 
word pronunciation equivalence: currant. 

my lovely big car battery supplies that current consistently with demand


----------



## MoodyNocturnal (Nov 18, 2017)

Transcription editor. Listening to multiple audios with foreign accents everyday and correcting the typed file for each.

Sent from my ASUS_X00DDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Office admin.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

software developer,

kinda suits me, don't really have to talk much


----------

